# eating order



## juggernaut (Jan 4, 2007)

Why is that I've been told to eat my food in this order: Protein-first, Vegetable-second, complex carb (grain)-third?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't bother with that but one of the reason is because the protein, fat and fibrous veggies will help slow down the digestion of the carbs so there is less insulin spiking.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 4, 2007)

and because I am carb sensitive, that's why I'm asked to do this?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't think it really matters anyway.  Think about it.  Is your body really going to process the carbs before you can get the protein and veggies in?  It takes your body several hours to digest your food.  How it lays in the stomach doesn't matter much because it's all going to be mixed up in there.  I never really understood this theory................


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 4, 2007)

I kind of thought the same way too, visually. If you say it doesnt matter, then what good is the GI index for slow burning foods?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah.  It describes the GI and GL of foods.  The lower the GI and GL the better, in most cases.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

the food will get mixed up into a ball of shit in your stomach anyway.  the eating order is such a small detail to worry about.  I put it up there with the "I drink cold water because it burns calories to heat it up" philosophy.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> the food will get mixed up into a ball of shit in your stomach anyway.  the eating order is such a small detail to worry about.  I put it up there with the "I drink cold water because it burns calories to heat it up" philosophy.


  Yup!  I agree.  The cold water one is funny too.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

On my next diet I will let 2 lbs of snow melt in my hour every other hour to burn some cals.


----------



## leg_press (Jan 4, 2007)

A few actresses in the UK have done on 'diet' and lost weight where they eat their veggies first then their protein, then their carbs the theory bein that if they eat their veggies and protein they wont have alot of room for their carbs or some bullshit like that.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 4, 2007)

guess that falls under the same ball of shit category huh leg press?


----------



## leg_press (Jan 4, 2007)

I dunno really cus I just shove down my protein/carbs etc not really caring as I know it gets mixed up in your gut anyways, but I guess it could be a way to cut back on carbs.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 4, 2007)

what about the logic behind chewing food more slowly? Same ball of shit right? I love that terminology!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

leg_press said:


> A few actresses in the UK have done on 'diet' and lost weight where they eat their veggies first then their protein, then their carbs the theory bein that if they eat their veggies and protein they wont have alot of room for their carbs or some bullshit like that.



i can assure you that they didn't loose the fat because of the order they ate their food.  It was a combination of exercise, a hypocaloric diet and proper nutrition.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> what about the logic behind chewing food more slowly? Same ball of shit right? I love that terminology!



not really a ball of shit with this one.

The chewing food more slowly comes from the fact that digestion begins in your mouth, so you can absorb more nutrients from the food.  Also, you moisten the food and start to break it up to facilitate the breakdown and absorbtion of all the nutrients.  Also, the amylase in your saliva begins to break down some of the starches (carbohydrates).


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> not really a ball of shit with this one.
> 
> The chewing food more slowly comes from the fact that digestion begins in your mouth, so you can absorb more nutrients from the food.  Also, you moisten the food and start to break it up to facilitate the breakdown and absorbtion of all the nutrients.  Also, the amylase in your saliva begins to break down some of the starches (carbohydrates).



To add to that, so some folks don't get confused, you're not absorbing nutrients in your mouth, just breaking things down and preparing them for absorption... most of the nutrient absorption actually happens in the small intestine, the major exception being alcohol of which some gets absorbed directly into the blood stream while still in the stomach - it's on your liver's VIP list.

Carbohydrate breakdown starts in the mouth as p said, and protein is moistened and torn apart in the mouth, but the actual protein molecules don't begin to get broken down into individual particles until they reach the stomach. 

Anyway, regarding the chewing more slowly, or chewing your food more THOROUGHLY (thus eating at a slower pace) will further tear and moisten the food and make it easier for the enzymes in the stomach and intestines to continue to break things down and prepare the nutrients for absorption.

Eventually, it all does become a ball of shit, but not until it reaches your large intestines.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> what about the logic behind chewing food more slowly? Same ball of shit right? I love that terminology!


That one actually does mean something.  Last year there was finally a study done on the effects of people chewing their food more slowly.  It still all ends up in the stomach but its effects on weight loss are significant.  

http://www.uri.edu/news/releases/index.php?id=3771


----------



## NeilPearson (Jan 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That one actually does mean something.  Last year there was finally a study done on the effects of people chewing their food more slowly.  It still all ends up in the stomach but its effects on weight loss are significant.
> 
> http://www.uri.edu/news/releases/index.php?id=3771



This study just shows that if you eat fast, you are more likely to eat more.  Eating slow can inhibit appetite so you don't eat as much.

However, if you count and record all your calories and are eating based on the number of calories you know you should be eating instead of appetite (like all of us do right?)... then appetite is irrelevant to the whole process so chewing speed shouldn't really matter.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> This study just shows that if you eat fast, you are more likely to eat more.  Eating slow can inhibit appetite so you don't eat as much.
> 
> However, if you count and record all your calories and are eating based on the number of calories you know you should be eating instead of appetite (like all of us do right?)... then appetite is irrelevant to the whole process so chewing speed shouldn't really matter.


Not everybody does.  The point I was trying to make is that if you eat slower you will be more satisfied with what you alloted yourself to eat.  

He asked if that was a true thing or not and it's true that eating slower does effect satiety and can help with weight loss.


----------



## slip (Jan 5, 2007)

Actually, eating carbs last for a carb sensitive person or someone who has trouble staying at or under their caloric goal does have merit as mentioned before.  If you are eating your carbs last, you are likely to eat less than if you ate them first.


----------

